# [SOLVED] New video card won't work with old mouse and keyboard?



## cygod (Dec 6, 2008)

Here is my Dell Dimension 9100, and I decide to upgrade its video card. So I just crack it open and replace the video card, no problem. When I upgrade the card, every cable attached to the computer is removed. Next I put everything back together and try it out. It boots and Window starts, but I cannot control it because both mouse and keyboard don't work; however, my computer does recognize both of them. I insert the old video card and it still doesn't work. 

Can someone tell me what could cause this and how to fix it? My computer is 4 year old and pretty much like it came out from the factory (pentium D, 2 GB RAM), spec wise.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: New video card won't work with old mouse and keyboard?*

if you did not check the psu was up to running the new card you may have blown it

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## cygod (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: New video card won't work with old mouse and keyboard?*

My pc is running on XP, with Pentium D 2.8 GHz. The video card I got was HIS Radeon 1GB 4670 PCI express which a 400 Watt supply is recommended. My psu is only 375 and I did find out that people can use the 4670 on their Dimension 9100 with 375 Watt because the card takes very little power.

I run hard drive diagnostics and nothing turns out to be wrong, including the mouse and keyboard.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New video card won't work with old mouse and keyboard?*

Your PSU is not adequate. OEM PC's use a PSU that is adequate for the original hardware configuration. 
Is your Mouse/Keybord PS/2 or USB?
Did you have the power cord removed from the PSU while you were working inside the case?


----------



## cygod (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: New video card won't work with old mouse and keyboard?*

My mouse and keyboard are all USB. 
I did remove every cable, including the power cord when I open the case.
If my PSU is inadequate for the new card, did the new card do some damage to my PC? Now even with the old card, both mouse and keyboard aren't working in Windows.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New video card won't work with old mouse and keyboard?*

The new card didn't do any damage. The PSU is inadequate to power a GPU that requires a minimum 400W PSU. 
From ATI: ATI Radeon™ HD 4600 Series – System Requirements
400 Watt or greater power supply (550 Watt for ATI CrossFireX™ technology in dual mode) is recommended.


----------



## cygod (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: New video card won't work with old mouse and keyboard?*



Tyree said:


> The new card didn't do any damage. The PSU is inadequate to power a GPU that requires a minimum 400W PSU.
> From ATI: ATI Radeon™ HD 4600 Series – System Requirements
> 400 Watt or greater power supply (550 Watt for ATI CrossFireX™ technology in dual mode) is recommended.


So why is that the mouse and keyboard aren't working after I put my old card back? I can only have one card at a time in the computer and the old card worked fine before.


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: New video card won't work with old mouse and keyboard?*

Try using an external usb hub that is powered by ac adapter. It sounds like the voltage problem may have blown the fuse on the motherboard for the 5volts to usb.


----------



## cygod (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: New video card won't work with old mouse and keyboard?*



idtent said:


> Try using an external usb hub that is powered by ac adapter. It sounds like the voltage problem may have blown the fuse on the motherboard for the 5volts to usb.


So if I use an external usb hub that is powered by ac adapter, it can operate by taking power from the outside and still input information, am I correct? My computer does recognize them, but they only work in BIOS.


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: New video card won't work with old mouse and keyboard?*

If they work in the bios, then the external power may not help. Try safe mode, if they work in safe mode, then go to your device manager and unistall them and reboot into normal mode to see if they reinstall and work correctly.


----------



## cygod (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: New video card won't work with old mouse and keyboard?*

safe mode is no luck. I can see the mouse's light is on during booting sequence, but once Windows screen starts, the light goes off.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: New video card won't work with old mouse and keyboard?*

If they work in the bios you have a windows issue, did you delete or disable any drivers when you installed the new card?


----------



## cygod (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: New video card won't work with old mouse and keyboard?*



wrench97 said:


> If they work in the bios you have a windows issue, did you delete or disable any drivers when you installed the new card?


I didn't delete or disable any drivers. Before I installed the new card, the system was shut down and I didn't access to any of the system drivers during that time.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: New video card won't work with old mouse and keyboard?*

Try using safe mode by tapping F8 on boot and select safe mode from the list.
Is this the wireless KB/Mouse or the wired setup?


----------



## cygod (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: New video card won't work with old mouse and keyboard?*



wrench97 said:


> Try using safe mode by tapping F8 on boot and select safe mode from the list.
> Is this the wireless KB/Mouse or the wired setup?


I already tried safe mode and they wouldn't work. Both mouse and keyboard are wired.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: New video card won't work with old mouse and keyboard?*

When windows fully loads do have any lights on the mouse or KB?
Have you tried using the front ports?


----------



## cygod (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: New video card won't work with old mouse and keyboard?*



wrench97 said:


> When windows fully loads do have any lights on the mouse or KB?
> Have you tried using the front ports?


The mouse's light goes off immediately when Windows starts and stays off for the entire time. Keyboard, on the other hand, only the num lock is on, the other two stay off. I couldn't turn them on or off.

I have tried every USB port available, front and back. None of them seems to work.


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

Try unplugging the keyboard and mouse when windows boots, then plug them in after 5 seconds

Another thing to try:
Sometimes devices are installed on a specific usb port, and if they are not installed in the exact same spot, you can have the problem you are describing. Try different combos of swapping them around in the usb ports and see if they come back.


----------



## cygod (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: New video card won't work with old mouse and keyboard?*

Thank you for all of you who helped me on this, the problem is solved!
idtent was right, I switched the mouse and keyboard and they came back to me!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: New video card won't work with old mouse and keyboard?*

glad you have it sorted


----------

